# Inquiry RE:  Group Forum Identification



## sjdanb (Jun 24, 2019)

I have been a TUG member for quite a few years and just today resubscribed for three years.  I wrote a couple of replies in the Forum and noticed it did not label me as a TUG member but instead as a Guest.  I'm certain I have registered for both the TUG and the Forums membership; and I was admitted to both tonight.  It's not a big deal, but I am just wondering about this situation.  Please advise.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 24, 2019)

This should help get you sorted out!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------

